
Airbus and Bombardier will join forces on the next-generation C Series airliner - dean
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbus-bombardier-c-series-boeing-tariffs-us-2017-10
======
xabi
Please stop sending "AMP" pages. Use normal page instead:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/airbus-bombardier-c-series-
bo...](http://www.businessinsider.com/airbus-bombardier-c-series-boeing-
tariffs-us-2017-10)

~~~
dean
Oops. Didn't even notice.

------
allengeorge
This is a huge blow for the Canadian aerospace industry, but the best that BBD
could do in a bad situation.

The plane itself is great, but management incompetence and customer worries
about the company's long-term prospects made it a hard sell. Then, when BBD
_did_ make a sale to Delta, Boeing's naked politicking and the current
administration's unreasonable duty made the situation untenable. BBD is
essentially handing over the keys to the kingdom here: Airbus gets control of
the program for nothing (they only have to allow the C series to be
manufactured at an existing plant in Mobile) and if the program is successful
they have the right to buy out the entire partnership; if it's unsuccessful
they can walk away. Plus, it's unclear to me whether it's a way to actually
push the C-series or a way to start conversations around it and then upsell
customers to one of Airbus' existing narrowbodies. Again, not a good situation
for BBD.

Airplane manufacturing is a heavily political, heavily subsidized business,
and since Canada is much smaller than the other players on the stage (US, EU,
China, Russia) with a non-existent defence program it doesn't have the money
or the weight to effectively compete.

~~~
coredog64
The primary value proposition that Airbus offers is that there is commonality
across all their twins. So much so that your pilots can have a type rating
that spans several airframes.

Unless BBD is using an Airbus cockpit, this will turn out exactly as you
think. Airbus will use the existence to upsell to "real" Airbus aircraft and
this will be an afterthought. To do otherwise would jeopardize their value
proposition and give Boeing an opening: "If you need a separate type rating
anyways, why not consider a 737...?"

~~~
gsnedders
> The primary value proposition that Airbus offers is that there is
> commonality across all their twins. So much so that your pilots can have a
> type rating that spans several airframes.

Well, the single-aisle twins (the A320 family) do. Though the A320neo does
require a conversion course (taking c. four days).

The wide-bodies are a bit of a mess (the Airbus A300B2 and A300B4 share one
type rating, the Airbus A300-600 and all A310 variants share one, A330
variants share one, and A350 variants share one).

> Unless BBD is using an Airbus cockpit, this will turn out exactly as you
> think. Airbus will use the existence to upsell to "real" Airbus aircraft and
> this will be an afterthought. To do otherwise would jeopardize their value
> proposition and give Boeing an opening: "If you need a separate type rating
> anyways, why not consider a 737...?"

But the A318 hasn't had any orders or deliveries since 2013, and isn't getting
an neo variant. The A319neo has had 51 orders (v. the A320neo with 3673 and
the A321neo with 1478). And the CS100/CS300 is competing with the A318 and
A319. The common type rating of the A318 and A319 isn't seemingly something
airlines care about anyway, instead choosing the larger Embraer E-Jets
(mostly). Better to cannibalize yourself than have Embraer do it (and Boeing
don't have any competing aircraft).

